# The last shutdown's success status was true. The last boot's success status was false



## sew333

The last shutdown's success status was true. The last boot's success status was false. 

I have this in event viewer after Automatic Repair in Windows 10 Pro on second boot.

The last boot's success status was false. 

The last boot's success status is that boot just before current boot right? Or this is status of current boot?


What does mean ?


----------



## joeten

Moved to win10 support for further help.


----------



## satrow

If Automatic Repair was triggered (correctly or incorrectly) then that boot success would be labelled as false.

Your PC is still 100% functional, correct? So, stop looking for problems that don't exist.


----------



## sew333

I checked HDD health in Samsung Magician and is GOOD. So i think sdd is fine?


----------



## satrow

Yes, your SSD is fine.


----------



## sew333

Because i want to ask about last thing. My last topic was locked so i dont finish my last question. I will be very greatful last time for answer.

So just before my last format ,when i change boot priority in bios from USB to SDD ( after memtest86 test ) i was getting Automatic Repair and diagnosing pc during 1 boot of Windows 10. 
Then after this i get screen with Your pc did not start correctly or Automatic Repair couldnt repair your pc . And when i click *RESTART* then Windows 10 boot fine.










or










This startup problem was occured only when starting system again after shutdown or restarted pc from windows.So i was needed 2 boots to boot properly to windows. After screen with Your pc did not start correctly or Automatic Repair couldnt repair your pc i click *restart* i was able to boot Windows 10 properly.


You said that was not hardware related but software.

*I ask because i was little worried because i read here that reasons can be* :

https://neosmart.net/wiki/startup-repair-infinite-loop/


Causes of this error

This error has been known to occur as a result of one or more of the following:

Cause #1: Damaged or corrupted BCD settings

Bootsector viruses and other malware that targets the bootloader or the booting chain can cause errors in the bootloader settings and state that result in an infinite loop of Startup Repair.

The virus may then block Startup Repair from either launching or carrying out its repairs successfully. A failed Windows Update or Automatic Update can also sometimes leave the Boot Configuration Data (BCD) in an inconsistent or non-working state.

Cause #2: Corrupted boot partition

On Windows 7 and above, Windows by default creates a separate 100 MiB NTFS partition at the start of the drive, reserved for core bootloader files and BCD configuration.

An unsafe shutdown, sudden power loss, hard disk failure, or a blue screen of death during writes to the boot partition can leave your system in an inconsistent state, unable to boot and infinitely cycling into the Startup Repair.
*

I was worried when i read this on that site:"An unsafe shutdown, sudden power loss, hard disk failure"*



What you think then ?


----------



## satrow

I had already replied to that: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...memory-faulty-or-not-1096442.html#post6921185



> No, MS/Windows made a mistake, they forgot to put in a screenshot to display "Ooops, we made a mistake, there's nothing wrong.".


Perfection doesn't exist, sew. You, me, MS, none of us are perfect.

There's nothing wrong with your PC. Windows isn't perfect is all, OK?


----------



## sew333

ok ok  thx


----------



## sew333

Also last question before i mark topic as solved. Somebody said to me that faulty ram or ssd can cause to corrupt windows files? What you think?


----------



## Corday

STOP looking for problems that don't exist. If you have corrupted files you'll know about it soon enough.


----------



## satrow

Bad RAM might cause data damage, a bad drive is very likely to.

Neither of which apply to your hardware, of course.


----------



## sew333

satrow you said:
"No, MS/Windows made a mistake, they forgot to put in a screenshot to display "Ooops, we made a mistake, there's nothing wrong.".


But what was the reason ( cause ) when on boot Automatic Repair couldnt repair your pc was showed? After format is not showing. Thx for explanation.


----------



## satrow

It was a false alarm: Windows detected a problem that didn't exist, it couldn't fix it (obviously) and it said so.


----------



## sew333

But according to that site ,they saying a eventually cause :"An unsafe shutdown, sudden power loss, hard disk failure, or a blue screen of death during writes to the boot partition can leave your system in an inconsistent state, unable to boot and infinitely cycling into the Startup Repair."

https://neosmart.net/wiki/startup-repair-infinite-loop/


----------



## Corday

This is ridiculous. You're looking at an ad for a product under the guise of computer help. Also a scare tactic.


----------



## joeten

Your issue is sorted, stop fretting over something which may never happen.
Thread closed.


----------

